# How How How do you keep produce fresh?



## dodgerbuddy (Feb 11, 2007)

Keeping my Basil green and fresh is a dilemma for me. How do you keep yours looking fresh and prevent it from going dark so quickly?


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

Keep it alive on the plant as long as possible if you grow it. When you do cut it, leave the stems long and put them in water. Never put it in the cooler. About all you can expect is a couple of days.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Make a pesto and freeze it.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

If you are speaking about basil that comes from a purveyor, it usually comes in a large bag. I remove the basil and go through each stem to cut a small 1/8th inch off the end. I place the basil in a jar of water and leave it out at room temperature. You have to watch it and take care of it as a plant.


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

Do you have any space to grow it yourself?


----------



## dodgerbuddy (Feb 11, 2007)

halb said:


> Keep it alive on the plant as long as possible if you grow it. When you do cut it, leave the stems long and put them in water. Never put it in the cooler. About all you can expect is a couple of days.


I do grow it in the summer. But now I am purchasing through my Food Supplier. Why can grocery stores keep it in their coolers for days on end? I appears that once I wash my Basil it goes bad rather quickly. So frustrating to say the least!


----------



## dodgerbuddy (Feb 11, 2007)

Seoul Food said:


> Do you have any space to grow it yourself?


Unfortunately not. I do grow it in my garden at home and bring it in during the warm summer months.


----------



## dodgerbuddy (Feb 11, 2007)

kuan said:


> Make a pesto and freeze it.
> We like to Chiffonade our Basil and showcase that we use fresh Basil on our healthy Pizzas and our Caprese sandwiches and in our Pizza sauce. We do make a fresh Pesto out of a lot of it as you well stated. THANKS!


----------



## dodgerbuddy (Feb 11, 2007)

kuan said:


> Make a pesto and freeze it.


We do make a Pesto out of it for some of our menu items. But we also like to showcase the Ribbons of Basil in our Caprese sandwiches and on top of our Healthy Pizzas and such. Thanks!


----------



## dodgerbuddy (Feb 11, 2007)

chefross said:


> If you are speaking about basil that comes from a purveyor, it usually comes in a large bag. I remove the basil and go through each stem to cut a small 1/8th inch off the end. I place the basil in a jar of water and leave it out at room temperature. You have to watch it and take care of it as a plant.


EXCELLENT advice right there! I do that with our Parsley. Why in the world did I not think to apply this principle to my Basil?!! Thanks a bunch.


----------



## thomas fontaine (Oct 2, 2016)

in the refrigerator
in an airtight plastic box
with a slightly damp absorbent paper


----------



## dodgerbuddy (Feb 11, 2007)

thomas fontaine said:


> in the refrigerator
> in an airtight plastic box
> with a slightly damp absorbent paper


Thanks! I will try the airtight container. Does this work for you?


----------



## Innocuous Lemon (Apr 29, 2019)

your basil is still good, even when its black

i understand its not nice to look at. and as a chef you wouldnt be giving that to your customers. but in terms of home-cooking, or putting inside soup or marinades, black is not "off". just like an apple gone brown


----------



## dodgerbuddy (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for that response, Innocuous Lemon!


----------



## linecookliz (Jun 8, 2017)

Thomas beat me to the punch! This is how I've always seen it done in most restaurants I've worked at. It stays fresher for 2-3 days more, but as you know it is one of those herbs that turns quickly.


----------



## redbeerd cantu (Aug 7, 2013)

It would be prudent to gauge your purchasing needs according to demand. Considering the season and the past couple of weeks' sales, try to calibrate your purchases to reduce spoilage.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

I have had good luck keeping my fresh herbs in a cooler or in a cardboard box to keep the herbs from getting too cold in the walk-in. Also, not taking my produce in and out of the fridge... Cold produce comes out, moisture forms on it, produce goes back in the walk-in, that condensation causes produce to rot faster.
Hope this helps.


----------



## dodgerbuddy (Feb 11, 2007)

linecookliz said:


> Thomas beat me to the punch! This is how I've always seen it done in most restaurants I've worked at. It stays fresher for 2-3 days more, but as you know it is one of those herbs that turns quickly.


Thanks for chiming in!


----------



## dodgerbuddy (Feb 11, 2007)

peachcreek said:


> I have had good luck keeping my fresh herbs in a cooler or in a cardboard box to keep the herbs from getting too cold in the walk-in. Also, not taking my produce in and out of the fridge... Cold produce comes out, moisture forms on it, produce goes back in the walk-in, that condensation causes produce to rot faster.
> Hope this helps.


 That is great. Thanks for your feedback!


----------

